# Switching home service provider



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just had my renewal from the AA for their domestic emergency cover (plumbing, electrics, locks etc) and the premium was £113. :surprise:

GoCompare offered the same cover with another supplier for £70.

A quick phone call to the AA and they dropped their premium....to £71!!!

Worth a few minutes research and a freefone call if your renewal comes through. :smile2:

Good start to the year so far: Car cover switch has saved £50; Utilities switch £350; bank account ?? (depends on savings but likely to be over £500) :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How does one save money on a bank account that has no charges.


cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

cabby said:


> How does one save money on a bank account that has no charges.
> 
> cabby


Swop to one that pays interest????????????:nerd:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep - exactly :smile2:

Been with Barclays for 30 years with zero benefit: have no mortgage and don't need an overdraught.

Switch to Santander 123: yes, a fiver a month but the cashback on household bills alone more than covers that, let alone the 3% interest on our savings (up to 20k)

Graham :smile2:

NB: Despite being a loyal customer of Barclays for so long, no one from there has bothered t contact us regarding our switch. I am not surprised but it says a great deal about misplaced loyalty!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can one not just have a savings account that pays 3% with access.Really got a good connection with my bank manager.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Of course...whatever works for you :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I thought Bank Managers were an extinct breed except for those within the 'trade'?:frown2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

GMJ said:


> NB: Despite being a loyal customer of Barclays for so long, no one from there has bothered t contact us regarding our switch. I am not surprised but it says a great deal about misplaced loyalty!


Aah loyalty that old chestnut, seems to be for new customers only. My renewal for car insurance arrived £183. Checked the online quote service £157 for the same cover. Rang the renewals helpline & they matched the price. Did the same with my central heating maintenance cover, £22 renewal pcm quote £17 pcm online quote. Called the company & they matched the online quote. Been with both companies for many years & I seem to have the same conversations each year. So much for "loyalty".


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What bugs me is that all this switching must be costing the companies money. Each time we switch, and I have recently switched car insurance and electricity, it must cost them time and money. Why, for goodness sake, can't they just offer the fairest price from the start? If not, surely they can match any quote so that we don't have to switch. 
I know that, when we switch, we are just getting an introductory price so that is costing each company money too. 








The one that really bugs me is pet insurance (would also apply to human health insurance). If you try to switch they will not cover any existing conditions, that the pet might have, so you are, effectively, tied to that company for the rest of the pet's life! Money for old rope.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Good start to the year so far: Car cover switch has saved £50; Utilities switch £350; bank account ?? (depends on savings but likely to be over £500) :grin2:


I just switched my SIM only deal from Orange at a tenner a month to EE for a fiver a month:smile2:...so a 60 quid a year saving. Also I go from 100mins/100texts per month up to 250mins/unlimited texts per month :grin2:

'm a low usage user so this works for me. I'll monitor it and probably go to PAYG next year...

Also as my phone was tied to Orange there should have been a £8.99 unlocking fee as well but the kind people at EE waived this as I have been with them for 10 years :grin2: Bargain!!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Also as my phone was tied to Orange there should have been a £8.99 unlocking fee as well but the kind people at EE waived this as I have been with them for 10 years :grin2: Bargain!!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Think you will find that as Orange & EE are the same company ALL new Orange contracts are with EE.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Devonboy said:


> Think you will find that as Orange & EE are the same company ALL new Orange contracts are with EE.


I think you will find that despite that they operate separately and therefore the EE SIM would NOT work in the Orange tied phone!

The new contract was with EE and not Orange.

Graham :serious:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Orange is no more: http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/news/2015/02/orange_and_t_mobile_are_no_more_we_answer_your_ee_faqs/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Devonboy said:


> Orange is no more: http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/news/2015/02/orange_and_t_mobile_are_no_more_we_answer_your_ee_faqs/


From the 28th Feb...

Looks like I pre-empted them then by switching my 10 year old Orange account over :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------

